# Catch and Release



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have not posted anything on here in a while but I figured this would interest some of yall. I have a small lake in my neighborhood as some of yall already know and I spend more time at the lake than I do at my own house. 

Anyways last fall I caught this 9lb bass on a zara spook, when I waded out on one of the grass flats. At that point it was the biggest bass anybody had caught out of the lake. Well she had this huge black scar/spot right behind her dorsal fin so her nickname was spotty.










Well two days ago my brother ben(kingling)our buddy tyler maxwell, and I went down there with some live bluegillhopin to catch a few big fish. Well on about my sixth cast I managed to catch spotty again. Now she ways about 10lbs. I thought this was the best way to prove that catch and release works very well.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Way to go...........next year she'll be 11-12 lbs. You're right, catch and release does work.:bowdown


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn right, way to go guys...she'll just keep gettin bigger and bigger. Tell the people in the neighborhood to do the same if they catch her!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a great post man. Good job.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap Great job man!! Thanks for the post.



:letsdrink


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great job letting her go to fight another day!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown There is no reason to keep a hawg like that since fiberglass moldscan beused to mount them suckers...I keep pen/paper and measure just fer instances like that! Unfortunately you should know that a little kid might catch her and take her home as a trophy. That's the roll of the dice though and I wouldn't blame a kid, heck my lil un would do the same if he caught a hawg like that at 1 of the ponds round the house!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go snakeman, your a true sportsman. :bowdown


----------



## ammo angler (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice story, two special days...same fish. Interesting to see how she fares in the comming years. 

Rich

26 year retired vet


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think she should be renamed to "snakeman's biotch" :bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job! Thats a awesome fish and a great story! Keep that little lake a secret cause you got a good thing goin on there. Hope you catch her again next year and shes a 12lb pounder!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

:clap:bowdown Great job on the release and Perfect post on WHY catch and release. When you look at how many eggs that big mama can lay (granted MOST won't make it) that is nature restocking YOUR lil pond for MANY days of fishing. Catching the big uns are great but learned a long time ago that I would MUCH rather have a day of catching the 1-2 lbers all afternoon instead of just 1 big un all day. Catch and release is definitly the way to ensure a future for YOU and others in fishing tha area.:bowdown


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice!!:clap


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Great job. I wish all Bass were caught and released--we all would have a better time on the water.

NJD:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats to cool..Way to go Brian!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks alotguys, 

I just wanted to show that catch and release does work, and as some of yall mentioned I do have a good thing goin on, and I never take that for granted. 

And Dylan you gonna have to come over some time man, you would like this place alot. In about another month the topwater fishing will really start to pick up.


----------

